# Ohio, Cleveland



## Angel Ortiz (Oct 27, 2016)

Does anyone know if we need riders insurance in Ohio. I was told by a friend no we don't. I'm a uber driver. She said Uber has insurance that will cover anything as you are driving for them. Is this true?


----------

